# Random Disconnect from XBOX Live



## pstade (Oct 7, 2007)

When playing games, online or off, or when watching a movie through my XBOX 360, I will randomly get disconnected from XBOX Live. I can immediately sign back in, but I am always disconnected again shortly there after. I have a Linksys Modem BEFCMU10 ver. 3 and a Linksys Router WRT54G v5 and service through COMCAST Cable. I had this problem in the past, and through a hard reset it had fixed the problem, but this time it did not resolve it.


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Try a direct connection into the modem to see if the problem persists. This will indicate whether the problem is from the router or not


----------



## pstade (Oct 7, 2007)

What settings do I need to use to do a direct connection through the Modem?


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

You won't need any. Just take the ethernet from the modem and plug it into the back of your Xbox. It should automaticly work.


----------



## pstade (Oct 7, 2007)

I am afraid that did not work. But I am going to try a new router anyway. Mine is not on the compatible list, plus I am having other issues with it anyway. Thank you for all of your help.


----------

